# Adelaide Zombie Walk



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

So, I got back from the Adelaide Zombie Walk a couple of hours ago it's 3.41am and I'm still zombified. The Zombie Walk was zombtastic! I was running late...as usual...but I actually got there with time to spare. I took a chainsaw and a talking brain. 

My favourite zombie interpretations: The soldier guy with the gas mask (fascinating), the Umbrella corporation people (I know, I know they weren't zombies but it was funny), the lego guy was...different? lol He must have been an evil lego man since he had a baseball bat/club thing covered in spikes and blood...anyway...the jester was cool too also the Silent Hill nurse which I was kinda shocked at the end of the walk that I actually knew her lol...There were zombie kid rollerbladers and skateboarders. The police had shut down the street, I'm talking main streets in the city so the walk could pass then post-walk they cleared the zombies off of the street into the square and "supervised". Ah, classic zombie walk moment, there was a power box about 5 foot tall a couple of zombie slayers and the soldier got on top of it and started aiming at the crowd of zombies...hilarious stuff...

Then! It was the afterpartay! You could Live on light was Dead on light for the night lol...rhymes...They played pretty unzombie music with the exception of Thriller. It was mainly "doosh doosh" stuff...not really my scene but I took my trusty chainsaw to the dancefloor. Only on a night like this would you be able to take a chainsaw (even a prop) into a bar and dance with it surrounded by zombie soldiers and nurses and brides...A ninja started a duel with me but after a few slow motion moves my chainsaw conquered the sword lol...Overall pretty good except for redoing the whole work to get back to the last bus then having to walk for ages to get home but otherwise, great fun  I will post a couple of photos in my album very soon. It also has some of the decorations from the after party which has inspired me for my haunt 

angelique_nm


----------



## Angelicdevil (Jan 3, 2010)

i would have loved to attend the zombie walk this year but alas being three hours out of adelaide made it impossible this year. sounds like it was a great night..will have to plan ahead for next year


----------

